# Healthcare for diabetics in spain



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

My husband and I are considering emigrating to the Costa del Sol. I am a Diabetic and would like to know everything there is to know about the care available specifically for Diabetics. In addition, I have received conflicting information about the cost of medication e.g. metformin, ramipril, felodopene, aspirin, simvastatin and would appreciate more info please. Many thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

beverleyp said:


> My husband and I are considering emigrating to the Costa del Sol. I am a Diabetic and would like to know everything there is to know about the care available specifically for Diabetics. In addition, I have received conflicting information about the cost of medication e.g. metformin, ramipril, felodopene, aspirin, simvastatin and would appreciate more info please. Many thanks for any help with this.


There was a similar request here the other day if I remember correctly. All I can tell you is that Simvastatin is about €2.50 or a little more for a months supply. Asprin is dirt cheap, the others I dont know


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,
I have seen notices for a Diabetic support group down here on the CDS, I think they were in some of the local English language papers. Cant remember which though. You could maybe try to Google it?

Caz.I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> My husband and I are considering emigrating to the Costa del Sol. I am a Diabetic and would like to know everything there is to know about the care available specifically for Diabetics. In addition, I have received conflicting information about the cost of medication e.g. metformin, ramipril, felodopene, aspirin, simvastatin and would appreciate more info please. Many thanks for any help with this.


Just got back from visiting a friend whose husband is diabetic. He has Spanish nationality (don't know if that changes things) and pays 40% of the cost of his medication. If your treatment is classified as long term you pay 40% for that medication. Other stuff is charged at 60% of the cost.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi,
> I have seen notices for a Diabetic support group down here on the CDS, I think they were in some of the local English language papers. Cant remember which though. You could maybe try to Google it?
> 
> Caz.I


Thanks Caz. Will bear that in mind.


----------

